# help on water tower, lionel 30



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

I want a lartger water tower but cant get measurements on the lionel 30 water tower that looks larger than the one I have. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See here:

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_30_acc.htm

Per that, "Dimensions: 6" x 6" base, 10-1/8"high."

TJ


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks, now i can get to work.


----------

